# Help!!!german shepherd pup not eating



## Brandon13

Well i recently got a german shepherd puppy (8 weeks old) on wednesday and ever since he came to my house hes been making some whining noises i got him to eat. but last night i left him in his kennel hes been crying all night ive read on internet someone said to ignore them when they are crying and they'll eventually stop... however today he hasnt eaten a single thing he took up a pebble of the purina puppy chow ( this is the same kind the breeder fed him) and put it in his mouth then spit it out and laid down on the ground is something wrong with him? i can bring him to a vet today as the vet doesnt work on friday's his poop is also a little watery and solid at the same time . this is


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I would make an appointment with the vet, but it sounds like the little guy is just upset at being away from his littermates This change can cause all sorts of problems like not eating and the watery poop. You need to help him to like his crate and see it as a nice place. Feeding him in the crate helps, and giving him treats when he goes in the crate helps too. What I did to get my pup accustomed to sleeping in his crate at night was I said it's time for bed, and helped him into the crate. Then I sat next to his crate on the floor. I didn't look at him, touch him, or talk to him. He cried and complained for about 5 to 10 minutes and then settled down. He was asleep within 5 minutes of settling in, and I went to bed. I didn't hear a peep from him until the next morning. I did this for about 3 nights in a row, and never had a problem again. Also I wouldn't be feeding Purina anything to my dog. It's like junk food. I would find a good adult food, I feed Fromms Adult Gold, and slowly transition the pup to it. Wolfie has been on adult food since he first started eating solid food. According to my vet and to my breeder, puppy food causes them to grow too fast causing problems with their bones aching ( pano) etc.. Some large breed puppy formulas are supposed to be all right too. Good luck with your new little guy. My guess is he will be eating again as soon as he gets used to his surroundings.


----------



## Jax08

What shots has he had? Is he drinking? Is he playing? Where did you get him? A good breeder?

Yes, it's common for a puppy to cry when first taken away from its mom and siblings. You could put the crate in your bedroom so he is close to you. I've heard of that working well.

Stress can cause loose stool and purina is not a very good food. So look at the other factors to see if you think he is sick. Puppies dehydrate really quickly so make sure he's drinking.


----------



## fkeeley

Agree with all that's said, but please don't leave him crying all night. You want to make sure he thinks his crate is his safe haven not a punishment place to be. He'll adjust, but you may have to take "baby steps". When my puppy came home (4 weeks ago) I had her crate next to my bed and played the radio or TV (which soothed her). I did speak to her sofly so that she knew I was around but let her whine for 5 min. Actually it took about 2 min and she stopped (she was already used to the crate by the time I got her at 8 weeks old!). Anyway, also transition slowly to a better quality food or you may see yourself with lots of problems later on. Hang in there! It's like having a baby but the advantage is that they grow out of this stage quicker than kids


----------



## Brandon13

the vaccinations he has gotten so far are the one which prevent distemper hepatitis parvovirus and parainfluenza. he has also gotten a shot to prevent worms and heart worms. Atm he is sleeping i havent seen him drink so far , he has a container with purina puppy chow, milk and water. he was playing yesterday but now all hes doing is laying on the ground and when i leave he folows me then when i stop he lays on the ground and crys. the breeder is a good one and the puppy's parents are very healthy i havent gotten the vacinations for caronavirus and leptospirosis . the last thing i fed him was purina puppy chow mixed with some tinned puppy food which was last night i left my brother to feed him it my bro said the tin was opened in the refrigerater its been open in their for a day could he have caught the leptospirosis??? the breeder says its his seperation from litter mates etc that caused it but i want to be on the safe side


----------



## fkeeley

Make sure your puppy is drinking water. No milk please (it will give him diarrhea). When did he go to the vet? Did the vet say he was healthy? If he doesn't drink water, you may have to call the emergency vet for their opinion. You certainly don't want a dehadrated puppy!


----------



## PaddyD

My dog did the same thing when I got her. Didn't pee or poop or eat for at least 24 hours. But nature eventually won out and she came around. Same with crying in the crate. 
You took him away from all he knew and it will take a while before he trusts you.

Patience and kindness.


----------



## Brandon13

the vet doesnt work on fridays so i caqnt bring him today this problem occured today and last week he went to the vet for his first shot and he was very healthy occurding to the vet


----------



## Jax08

I wouldn't get the vac for Lepto. It has some bad side affects. Lepto is caught thru contaminated water. Highly unlikely unless you've exposed him to wild animals, places where other animals urinate such as contaminated water. 

If here were sick, I would suspect Parvo or distemper long before Lepto.

how about cooking some chicken and rice for him to temp him?

If you try to engage him in play, does he want to play or does he just lay there? Is he lethargic?

I would not give a puppy milk. That can cause diarrhea and give him a belly ache.

here is what I would do...

Call a vet and make an appointment for at least a wellness exam. You should always do this when getting a new puppy anyways to make sure he is worm free and UTD on shots. 

Pick the milk up and don't give him anymore for the reason above.

Try to engage him in play.  He is probably just lonely and wants attention.

Watch his water intake. This is crucial.


----------



## fkeeley

Do you have an emergency number for the vet just in case things get worse? If this vet doesn't have an emergency number, IMO I would look for another vet. It's a relationship that you will establish for a very long time and you want to make sure he/she can be available if needed in case of an emergency. Good luck and just make sure to play a lot with your new friend and establish a relationship with him. He'll adjust; just might take some time


----------



## Jax08

And what other vets are in your area? You should have a list of vets, including and emergency vet, for future use. I don't think a single one of us hasn't ended up with an emergency visit at some point. 

If you suspect he is sick then you need to find a vet before Monday. A young puppy will go downhill really quickly and can not wait.


----------



## Brandon13

ok i took the milk away from him so lepto cannot be caught through a open tin of dog food that was left in tin for a night or so? thats what im mainly worrying about this is my first german shepherd pup and he barks whenever he sees the cat thens runs off hes been. i called the vet and he said he would have a look at the dog tomarrow


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I would give him some lots of attention. No crate for now he is lonley and in a new place. Keep him with you until he gets more comfortable. At least thats what I did the movie him over to the crate into your room. Don't let him out of your sight. Please no milk that does give them diarrhea. You need to look for a LBP food. The food you have him on now isn't good for him. If you are really concerned please check and see if you vet has an after hours number or emergecy vet.


----------



## Jax08

No. he didn't catch Lepto from that. The food left overnight is fine unless there was something wrong with it to begin with and then you would have probably seen vomiting and diarrhea.

Canine Leptospirosis



> *Modes of Disease Transmission.* Leptospira thrive in spring and autumn when wet soil conditions and moderate temperatures support their otherwise poor environmental survivability. Infection by contact with infected urine or ingestion of urine-contaminated water is the most common means of transmission of the disease. Less common modes of infection include transmittance of the organisms during breeding, gestation, or through the membranes of the eyes, abrasions or bite wounds, or ingestion of the flesh from infected animals such as rats, raccoons, skunks or opossums. A serovar infects the dog as a maintenance host, using the dog to carry out most, if not all of the organism's life cycle. Under these conditions, the kidneys of the infected dog become the "breeding" grounds for the serovar, some of which will be shed in the urine where they may gain access to other dogs and continue the infectious cycle.




My advice is to not give the Lepto vaccine. Most vets will not give it to small animals because of serious side affects. Jax had it when she was about 16 weeks and her whole shoulder swelled up. My friend's corgi's throat swelled shut. Before giving any vaccine, other than the core vaccines, please research them. Lyme's vaccine can have been side affects also. You really need to weigh the risk of them catching the disease to the risk of the vaccine.

This is NOT to say to not complete the core vaccines for the puppy shots. These are really important! Look up the AAHA vaccine guidelines so you know what vaccines are available and what should be given when.


----------



## fkeeley

I'm not familiar with Lepto so I can't give you any input on this but until tomorrow, keep a log of what's going on with your puppy so that you can tell the vet everything. Sometimes the smallest observations are the ones missing from a proper diagnose. Is he drinking water at all? As Jax08 said, puppies can go downhill real fast so make sure to have an emergency number handy just in case and record how many times he's drinking, playing, etc. Puppies sleep a lot but when awake they love to play. Keep us posted on how he does and what the vet says. Welcome to the forum too! There are a lot of good stuff here especially if this is your first GSD. You will love having him around, trust me! They are the best dogs! And make sure to read the nutrition portion of the forum too for good ideas on good food for him!


----------



## Jax08

That's great that the vet can see him tomorrow! Make sure to take a stool sample in and all of his prior vet records.


----------



## fkeeley

Jax08 said:


> That's great that the vet can see him tomorrow! Make sure to take a stool sample in and all of his prior vet records.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Brandon13

yea im gonna bring him tomarrow another prob i noticed with him now is when i try calling him he just stays there and crys then when i lift him up and placed him on the ground he he stands for a sec or 2 and lays down and crys again


----------



## Jax08

I don't think that is normal. Can you get him into another vet today? Will he drink anything? When was the last time he went the bathroom? 

Where are you located? There is probably someone on here who can suggest a vet if we know your general location.

Try to temp him with some chicken or real meat to see if he will eat at all.


----------



## fkeeley

Take him to another vet today, don't wait; that's not normal. Also if the breeder is close by maybe you can take a blanket or something to get the smell of the litter mates so that he can have the scent at your home? I would also call the breeder to see if there are any other puppies with the same problem...


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

I would get to a vet today! Most of my puppies will eat when tempted with cooked chicken. If he is not pooping/uriniating, that is a problem. If he is not drinking that is also a major problem. Have you tried goat's milk? If you are able to keep the puppy close to you I would do that for a while. He is probably lonely like others have said.


----------



## Courtney

You have been given some great advice. I'm sure if you call the vet and really explain what's going on-they will get you in today. Please keep up updated on this little guy!


----------



## ZAYDA

I would walk into any Vet's office asap.appointment or not...


----------



## fkeeley

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I would get to a vet today! Most of my puppies will eat when tempted with cooked chicken. If he is not pooping/uriniating, that is a problem. If he is not drinking that is also a major problem. Have you tried goat's milk? If you are able to keep the puppy close to you I would do that for a while. He is probably lonely like others have said.


Goat's milk? Why? I imagine it would upset his stomach even more. Just call a vet nearby (even if it's 30 or 40 min away) explain what's going on and see if they can see you today. The pup might be dehadrated and may not make it if it's serious. Not knowing what's going on and the fact that the pup is not standing up, that's a concern. Not eating is one thing, not standing up sounds serious now...


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

Goat's milk is what we mix with kibble when puppies are young. It is much more digestible than cow's milk. Sometimes it will tempt a dog that is not eating.


----------



## Whitedog404

I agree with going to a vet. I'd always rather be safe than sorry. And if the vet checks him out and pronounces him fine, then you're out a few dollars. But to wait sounds risky. Something doesn't sound right with his behavior. I'd baby him a little, too.


----------



## Brandon13

today is a public holiday where i am x.x hmm but ive been watching him i got him to eating a different food suggested by the breeder called " proliner puppy chow preminium" the puppy eats a little of it when i put it at his mouth he began to drink a little water now and he walks a few times the breeder had a look at him and suggested that he was binded. he saw solid stool stuck in his bottom he believes this is why he was walking with a limp however im not feeling just safe as yet so im going to let the pup stay with me tonight and i'll keep a eye on him... tomarrow i'll bring him to get his second shots and have the vet check and see if hes fine


----------



## Jax08

If the breeder thinks he's constipated then try a little canned pumpkin if you have any. I would be more concerned with getting him to drink than eat.

Here are the AAHA vaccine guidelines. He should have had his first shots at 8 weeks. He's not due again until he's 12 weeks.

http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf

Until he's fully vaccinated, do NOT put him down on the vet office floor. And don't take him around other dogs, or places that have other dogs, unless you know for a fact they have been vaccinated.


----------



## Brandon13

ty everyone heres a update on the pup he pooped now but its still slighty liquid and the colour of it is green and he later pee'd does this mean hes sick?


----------



## Jax08

Green indicates excessive bile. It could just be an upset stomach from the milk or it could be a more serious illness. Peeing means he's drinking. 

Just keep him drinking until you can get him to the vet tomorrow. Has he vomited at all? Is he lethargic?


----------



## Brandon13

he hasnt vommited and he has been sleeping for most of the day he walked a little and ran once then he sat down and slept he still is i fed him some chicken and a few of the puppy chow. 2 - 3 hours from now i'll put him in the cage and leave some food and water for him its probly the milk because he drank alot of it yesterday but whats the cause of the irregular walking could this be hip dysplasia his parents have no record of it and they are healthy.


----------



## Jax08

If he has HD at this age, I sure hope you have a guarantee from the breeder. I really doubt that is the cause though.

He ate the chicken? That's a good sign that he's eating. Let us know how you make out at the vet's tomorrow.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Wow, you are worrying about a lot of things! When you take him to the vet tomorrow be sure that he gets an exam and is healthy before he gets any vaccinations. Puppies shouldn't have vaccinations when they are sick. 

Also, when did he have his last set of shots? You don't want to get them too close together or they won't take. 

If you want something gentler for his stomach you can overcook some rice for him and mix it with the chicken. Do you have any yoghurt?


----------



## Jax08

any updates on this little guy?


----------



## Brandon13

hes been very energetic today when he saw my neighbour's rotwhieler pup same age as him they were playing for a long while hes asleep atm. he drank alot of water but eats a little his stool returned to normal with a little green its neither soft not watery anymore my neighbour suggests i cook cornmeal with chicken meat etc hes also been barking in his sleep is that normal?


----------



## Whitedog404

I'm not so sure about the cornmeal, but a little rice and lean chicken wouldn't hurt. Barking in his sleep is not a problem. He's probably dreaming.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't think your pup should be playing with other
dogs untill you find out what's wrong with him.



Brandon13 said:


> hes been very energetic today when he saw my neighbour's rotwhieler pup same age as him they were playing for a long while hes asleep atm. he drank alot of water but eats a little his stool returned to normal with a little green its neither soft not watery anymore my neighbour suggests i cook cornmeal with chicken meat etc hes also been barking in his sleep is that normal?


----------



## Ruger22

I had a dog awhile back that acted in this exact same fashion... He started losing weight rapidly, was very lethargic. It turned out he ate something that got stuck in his stomach...


----------



## Brandon13

well same prob again cept this time my bro kicked him i got so mad i ran him out of the house looks like im gonna have to bring him to the vet tomarrow in evening he at at 1 pm today hasnt ate since drank alot of water and slept 97% of the day its almost been a week since hes been here when he goes in the cage he doesnt cry anymore he cried last night tho could it be that he doesnt want to eat because im brother kicked him ?? and why does he sleep so much he will be 10 weeks in 2 days


----------



## Jax08

Your brother could have done some serious damage. Did you take him to the vet the first time?

Puppies just sleep alot. Just like babies do. but it is NOT normal for a puppy to not eat and just lay around. and if he's hurt then he will sleep alot, just like when you are sick you sleep alot.


----------



## Brandon13

i did take him to the vet first time turned out to be that he was just not use to the sudden change of place and he doesnt normally sleep this long he sometimes come when i call him now usually i would say his name and he comes. he follows me a round a few times when hes awake but still 97% of the day thats alot and now he doesnt even cry when i leave him in the cage this is the second thing im worried about im taking him to the vet tomarrow made an appoinment.


----------



## Jax08

He's probably just getting used to his crate. Not crying in the crate is a good thing.  I used to have a sheet over Jax's to create a more den-like atmosphere.

Definitely have him checked over from your brother kicking him.

Can I ask where you live at?


----------



## Brandon13

jamaica very voilent place =x im getting a trainer for him at like 1.5 years old or 2 no idea yet


----------



## Jax08

Start Obedience training him now. He's still a baby but he can learn. Obedience is the foundation to everything! you can ask in the training sections how to start. MaggieLeeRose is great at finding videos to help you. Please use positive training and build a bond with him. 

There is nothing wrong with personal protection training just don't expect a puppy to protect you. And by puppy I mean any age under 1 1/2 years. GSD's seem to mature a bit slower so even though his body might be big his brain will be stuck in teenage years.


----------



## fkeeley

Brandon13,I'm a bit concerned about your brother. Make sure he stops kicking the puppy. GSD are herding dogs, they were bred for that so they LOVE to "herd" you and by that I mean, go right by your feet all the time. If he keeps kicking him, he could hurt him or have your puppy afraid of people, which is the opposite from what you are trying to do. 

As far as eating, make sure you are giving him lots of attention, praise and lots of positive reinforcement. He is still adjusting to your home and he needs reassurance. He might just be a bit afraid or insecure and that's why he's not eating much.


----------



## Brandon13

my brother wont be kicking the pup anymore i got rid of my bro, i also took him to the vet he is perfectly fine he just needed his shots and the loose stool was because of his change in food and environment. The vet prescribed something for it and also a medicine which makes him feel hungry ( this will make him start eating his food more he said i should only use it for a week though) and its totally safe. The pup is healthy and is now running around the place and barking ^^ im very happy that hes healthy


----------



## Jax08

Yay for you!! I think you'll have a very good dog with the care you are giving him. 

What are you feeding him?


----------



## fkeeley

Oh great news to hear :laugh:! And be patient with the food. I should have listened to my breeder; do not over feed the pup, easy on the treats, etc. I had a problem with loose stools for a while because i was giving my pup too many treats and it took 3 weeks to get her back to normal! Loose poops are not uncomon and if you go to the puppy site you will see lots of people with the same question regarding diarrhea on puppies; most commonly due to either over feeding or the puppy being on food that is too hard on them


----------



## Pattycakes

Glad he is doing better.


----------

